# Cincinnati Ohio



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Does anybody know of any, or go to any in this area??


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There is one around the University of Cincinnati in one of the three hospitals. I forget which one, though.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Do a search. I know they meet once a week or something like that.


----------



## Sirnonenath (Jun 8, 2011)

I just moved to Cincinnati. Does anyone know if this group still meets? I tried looking for it online, but couldn't find anything?


----------

